# Engine failure



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

We awake to the news that a Singapore register log carrier has had an engine failure as she cleared Tauranga Harbour early this morning laden with logs for china .
The Funing-9690913 in now anchored to the edge of the shipping channel to open sea with both hooks down and attended by two Harbour tugs.
The port is highly sensitive to such happenings since the Rena sinking a few years back and the conditions were reported as a significant swell and 30 knot winds .
Let's hope that the failure is minor and that she gets under way soon.
I've let them know that I am available but haven't heard a word!

Bob


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Midday report, weather abating , ship clear of shipping channel but as she hit a buoy they are checking the propellor and rudder before re starting the engine.

Bob


----------



## Scotch Boiler (Sep 18, 2011)

That reminds me of the time in the early eighties when the then largest container ship " Nedlloyd Houttman" to arrive at Auckland went aground on Cheltenham Beach after a steering gear failure. It was pulled off by tugs with no major damage.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I vaguely recall that Gordon , Cheltenham beach was very shallow shelving right out towards the Rangitoto Channel so it was a hazard .
The recent engine failure with the Funning has brought about an enquiry into the incident by the Transport Accident Investigation Commission so there might have been a view underlying issues involved.

Bob


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

spongebob said:


> I vaguely recall that Gordon , Cheltenham beach was very shallow shelving right out towards the Rangitoto Channel so it was a hazard .
> The recent engine failure with the Funning has brought about an enquiry into the incident by the Transport Accident Investigation Commission so there might have been a view underlying issues involved.
> 
> Bob


Second ship of that class to lose power leaving Tauranga and one near sister to boot!!


----------

